# Shirakura Food



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

I think thats one of those closely guarded secret kind of things. That being said I'm going to be ordering some soon along with some "Microorganism" just in case my crs ever decide to breed. From what I read around the net a good number of successful breeders feed it exclusively.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I can tell you it has seaweed in it, but thats l can say.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

I am also using Shirakura products but wanted to know if anyone is using Mosura CRS Food. If you are then what are your thoughts about it?


----------



## kebpts (Oct 25, 2007)

Is there anywhere other than ebay to buy Shirakura products?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

kebpts said:


> Is there anywhere other than ebay to buy Shirakura products?


Sure..right here. Look in Swap n shop, I think Chikorita was selling some.
I was wondering if the shirakura had calcium in it? Maybe I will ask them.
Anyone know japanese?:icon_smil


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

NeonShrimp said:


> I am also using Shirakura products but wanted to know if anyone is using Mosura CRS Food. If you are then what are your thoughts about it?


As stated above I am using Shirakura food but just started a week ago. Before that I was feeding Hakari Crab Cuisine and Sinking Wafers. Please let me know if switching foods will make much of a difference.

Thanks.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I noticed my shrimp will swarm the shirakura food much more then the hakari or anything else i have fed them (except maybe morusa which they seem to like as much). Problem is I can't find Mosura anywhere.

I have some Shirakura food available if you are looking for some.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have some for sale PM me For cheap.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Im going to revive this thred instead of making a new one. 

I just bought some from chikorita with a shrimp purchase. 

I recieved this. Here is some baby food..

















And the regular shrimp food.

















Does anyone "Gabe" know how much I should feed them ad day or what?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

did you get the little spoon with the micro powder? If so its one spoonful for 40gal's I think. For the other stuff just feed them what they will eat in a few hrs. I feed some of my shrimp tanks up to 5 pieces a day.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

i would also like to purchase some shirakura from another place besides ebay.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

oblongshrimp said:


> did you get the little spoon with the micro powder? If so its one spoonful for 40gal's I think. For the other stuff just feed them what they will eat in a few hrs. I feed some of my shrimp tanks up to 5 pieces a day.


No did not recieve a little spoon.


----------



## thelobster (Jun 30, 2007)

i got a lil spoon with my baby shrimp food.

and man the bigger wafers are very potent in their smell.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I will agree the stink bad! I asume thats to attract them, and I have never seen an algea the smelled good.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I tried putting both the algae wafer and shirakura but I don't see a big difference. In fact in the long run, I see them eating from the wafer more.

Does anyone see a difference in the quality of the CRS from feeding them this?


----------



## bullitt (Feb 21, 2008)

i think shirakura and mosura are the same thing.they look the same and smell the same.but that is just my guess.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm in the market for some shrimp food. Mine won't go near the Hikari algae wafers. They've just been eating whatever algae is in my tank and whatever flakes fall to the bottom (I throw in extra for them).


----------



## bullitt (Feb 21, 2008)

then get some mosura or shirakura pellets they will eat them.i know that for a fact.my wont touch alge waffers either.


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

Haven't tried the Shirakura but I'll be getting some soon. My shrimp (mostly CRS, few cherries, amanos) are almost conditioned to eat anything. I unplug the canister filter during feeding times to place food in the tank in specific spots and I swear the shrimp start congregating in the spots as soon as the filter pump turns off. Its a battle royale most of the time, fun to watch. The amano's usually make off with the larger chunks the greedy buggers.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

oblongshrimp said:


> I noticed my shrimp will swarm the shirakura food much more then the hakari or anything else i have fed them...



It's Shrimp Crack...:icon_lol: 

Tommy


----------



## wood (Nov 15, 2006)

I used to sell the shirakura. 

I am going to try to get Rains shrimpy biscuits over here to the states....


----------



## thelobster (Jun 30, 2007)

MrJG said:


> Haven't tried the Shirakura but I'll be getting some soon. My shrimp (mostly CRS, few cherries, amanos) are almost conditioned to eat anything. I unplug the canister filter during feeding times to place food in the tank in specific spots and I swear the shrimp start congregating in the spots as soon as the filter pump turns off. Its a battle royale most of the time, fun to watch. The amano's usually make off with the larger chunks the greedy buggers.



i break my hikari wafers into 2 pieces and then drop them on each side of the tank and one shirakura in the middle. I come back 10 mins alter its just 3 swarms of shrimp. Of course i always see a big piece in a crs by itself damn greddy bastids.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

wood said:


> I am going to try to get Rains shrimpy biscuits over here to the states....


If anyone ever wants some of her biscuits just contact her, she has a friend who can transship and always tends to be able to send some over to you if needed. She said she isn't interested in anyone selling them for her. I've also offered to handle reshipping the future orders if something falls through with her friend.

So no need there, when ever anyone needs any just let her know. On that note, I should see if shes made any recently, since I just ran out in December:icon_cry: 

-Andrew


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

wood said:


> I used to sell the shirakura.
> 
> I am going to try to get Rains shrimpy biscuits over here to the states....


Is that what you feed yours now, Wood? Rains shrimpy biscuits?


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

i just received some shirakura today thanks to gabe, the only thing i don't get in the microorganism as he sent me instructions and said to turn up my air ration?
not sure what that means. So far my RCS have not left the shirakura, they seem to love it more than the CRS and CBS


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

My CRS eat Hikari algae wafers and whatever vegetable I might be feeding. Not so picky


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

my crs n cbs just grazes around and they are on the sponge filter more than anything. the rcs are the ones around the food.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

As for turning up the air ration, it means to turn up the air pump. It helps sink the powder faster.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

gabeszone247 said:


> As for turning up the air ration, it means to turn up the air pump. It helps sink the powder faster.


You have an air pump running in with your shrimp? Doesn't this raise the PH?


----------



## COLEKO (Aug 25, 2006)

waterfaller1 said:


> You have an air pump running in with your shrimp? Doesn't this raise the PH?


Running a air pump has no effect on the PH but running C02 will.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

COLEKO said:


> Running a air pump has no effect on the PH but running C02 will.


Running an air pump if you have co2 will too.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Are you sure about that? I thought higher oxygen level=higher PH. It does with saltwater. Not with fresh?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have never heard that.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Indoor carbon dioxide levels also has an effect on PH..ever heard that?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Having an air pump in your Shrimp tank is highly recommened! I dont know too many breeders here in Japan without them. you can hook them to Sponge filters or under gravel filters or an air stone.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

gabe, what do you adjust your air pump rate to? Do you have a check valve with it and is it on only at night times? or throughout the day?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I use the air pump all day, and no I dont have a check valve because I never turn it off, but maybe I should get one.


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

I have been using the shirakura pellets and powder for over 2 years and all my CRS love it. The reason you raise the air when feeding the powder is because if you don't it will just float at the top. This is fine for the larger ones that actually go to the top and turn upside down and feed, but I have noticed most of my new born shrimp won't do that so you have to get the powder to sink and spread around or they won't get any food. In the 2 years I've had mine I've gone from 10 to over 200+ and have only noticed a couple of deaths so far. So I would say shirakura is a no brainer. I however only feed them once every few days to ensure a healthy appetite. You don't want fat lazy shrimp now do you?


----------



## BentZero (Oct 6, 2007)

Should I get Shirakura food for my RCS? Right now I feed crab cuisine, shrimp pellets, Hikari algae wafers, blanched zucchini, and occasionally Hikari tetra micro pellets. Everybody seems happy and I've got lots of berried, saddled, and a few berried and saddled females. Just wondering if I could be feeding them better or not.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Sounds like you have a well balanced supply of food for your shrimp. Sure, try it if you want but it is not a must for you. I also have different foods for my shrimp and they were healthy and happy but I just wanted to try the Shirakura food and the shrimp still seem happy and healthy.


----------



## go9ma123 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 4 air coming out from my 20g tank and I do leave it on 24hrs. My ph = 6.2 and have 2 other 10g tank with 2 air filters on. You do need them for any tank and without fish or shrimp will die.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I keep my air pumps running 24hrs a day. If you using C02 not a good idea to use a airpump.


----------



## ronanggl (Apr 3, 2013)

*how long can i leave shirakura in the tank?*

i have recently bought shirakura minima breeder food to feed my CRS and CBS. 

Do i need to remove the food if they do not finish it by 2hrs or can i just leave it there?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You can leave it there as long as they are still eating. If they aren't eating it, you should remove it after 2 hours. Shirakura food is stable and will barely affect water quality if left for 24 hours.


----------

